# DVD2, 3, ... of FreeBSD?



## mbzadegan (Jul 17, 2014)

All of the FreeBSD FTP servers just offer DVD1 of FreeBSD. Where are the other DVDs to download and using in offline mode? I want to download them when I connect to internet and use them while not connected to the Internet.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 17, 2014)

mbzadegan said:
			
		

> Where are the other DVDs to download and using in offline mode?


There aren't any.


----------



## mbzadegan (Jul 17, 2014)

Ok, thanks. So it would maybe be better to remove number 1 from all DVD names.


----------



## usdmatt (Jul 17, 2014)

They used to release a 3 CD set that included a bunch of common packages. Obviously the contents of these 3 disks fits on one DVD so these days they only release the following CD images:

CD Boot (installer only - need Internet access to actually complete the installation)
CD (installer, source & docs)
DVD (installer, source, docs & common packages - I assume a similar set to those that used to come on the 3 CDs)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/ins ... media.html


----------



## SirDice (Jul 17, 2014)

Keep in mind that the packages on the DVD are the versions that were available when the release came out. They are never updated. You're probably better off just using some webcrawler, download the whole repository and burning that to a CD or DVD.


----------



## mbzadegan (Jul 18, 2014)

Ok, All of replies was right answer.
But I still do not understand the meaning of number 1 on the name of FreeBSD-10.0-RELEASE-i386-dvd1.iso :OOO
I think that is illusory file name because of not existing of DVD2, 3, ...


----------

